# Neil



## neilrudd (Aug 23, 2013)

Ht to all This is my first entry as I only joined 5 mins ago My wife and I are cosidering retiring to Spain in the region near Antequera My problem is that I have kidney failure which requires dialysis 3 times a week Any thoughts


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

neilrudd said:


> Ht to all This is my first entry as I only joined 5 mins ago My wife and I are cosidering retiring to Spain in the region near Antequera My problem is that I have kidney failure which requires dialysis 3 times a week Any thoughts


I have just recently moved to Fuente de Piedra (about 15 minutes from Antequera) and it is a lovely area. My parents also live here. I have not had any experience of medical treatments here so unable to comment on the dialysis treatment but I did find this list of dialysis clinics in the Andalucian region that may be useful to you.

Dialysis Center in Andalucia Spain - Care Providers Register - Healthcare.com


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Will you be in receipt of your state pension? If so, you will be entitled to free healthcare here in Spain. You do need to make certain there is a treatment centre close to where you choose to live.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Neil, do you know the area and have you been for 'holiday' dialysis at a unit there? There are at least two that show on a google search such as Global Dialysis centres - NefroCare Fresenius Dialysis Centre Antequera

I worked in dialysis for a while before I retired and know how truly vital it is you have your treatment in place so you'll need to get everything 100% in place before you arrive. Are you and or your wife of retirement age ?

Others will be along with more detailed information about your Spanish health entitlement but if I were you I'd start by emailing the units and asking them if they are treating any other Brits who've retired to Spain and if the cost is met by the Spanish 'NHS' or if they have to pay privately.

Best of luck with your move.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice area, I live close by. I think they also do dialysis at Osuna hospital but I am not sure.


----------



## neilrudd (Aug 23, 2013)

*neil*

Thanks for all advice offered will now check out further


----------

